# Back from ED through Germany, Austria, Italy and France



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

This evening I got back from 2 weeks in Europe. I thought that would have been plenty of time. I could have used a couple more weeks.  .

During my trip I had the pleasure of meeting KYYUAN who also picked up his car the same day I did. Met a few more folks who did ED during the factory tour though they were not board members.

It was a blast to be able drive at 100-110 mph and not be concerend about being stopped.   :thumbup: :thumbup: 

I need to get some sleep now but I will be posting more details and pictures about my experiences in the next few days.

All the information that I gathered here on the board came in so handy and made things go more smoothly. :thumbup:


----------



## kyyuan (Jul 14, 2002)

LDV330i said:


> This evening I got back from 2 weeks in Europe. I thought that would have been plenty of time. I could have used a couple more weeks.  .
> 
> During my trip I had the pleasure of meeting KYYUAN who also picked up his car the same day I did. Met a few more folks who did ED during the factory tour though they were not board members.
> 
> ...


Welcome home. Get some rest and then let us know about your trip. :thumbup:


----------



## xspeedy (Apr 10, 2003)

Hey Guys!

Happy to hear your trips went so well. I'm still on mine, on the last leg in Barcelona.

I was in Munich from 10/17 - 10/20 and picked up the car the 20th. Stayed at the Munich Marriott in Schwabing. While nothing special, the location nor the price could be beat. It was only a block away from the U-Bahn with a bank on the way to the station. A couple of times, my fiance and I walked down Leopoldstrasse to get to Marienplatz, stopping at Wursthaus Zur Brez'n for lunch.

My last night (the 20th), I stayed at the airport Marriott in Freising. It was a good improvement - much more modern and with some additional features. The rooms were also larger.

We flew on to Barcelona and took the metro train to the city where we caught a bus to Tossa de Mar. I was able to get to Lloret de Mar by bus a couple of days to see race preps and to see them leave town the next morning to begin the Rallye de Catalunya. I didn't get to see any real racing since we didn't have time to follow the cars into the country, but seeing them was a blast. The weirdest thing was just seeing them cruise around town the day before and the morning of the rally. Really surreal. I'm quite sure I'll be here this time next year with more time and a rental car.

Barcelona is cool. If anyone is interested in a great but reasonably priced place to stay, check out the Amrey Diagonal. The location isn't perfectly central, but like the Munich Marriott, it is a short train ride to town. The hotel is very new and extremely modern. There is even high-speed Intenet right in the room. I just plugged in my Ethernet cable and I was online. I was able to get a room for about $100 a night. Not bad for the quality of the hotel and the location.

I'd like to post pictures, but the files are too large. If interested, you can check out:

http://photos.yahoo.com/xspeedy

Check out the "Honeymoon" folder.


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

*Trip Write Up (a little long)*

I finally have been able to finish writing my experiences. I have tried to be brief as possible but there is alot to tell after 2 weeks of travelling. Pictures will be forthcoming.

Day 1 (October 11): Arrived in Munich late afternoon. Took a cab to Hotel Uhland at 140 kph (87 mph). To fight jet lag took a shower and walk to dinner at *AUGUSTINER BRÄUSTUBEN. *Had my first experience of many of having to share a table. The place was a typical German restaurant. The waiter did not speak English. I chose hax'n. The rest of the family just chose something of the menu. Older gentleman sharing the table started talking to me in English. He was a BMW worker. I explained that I was doing ED. He could not understand why I was not getting a diesel. It seems that the majority of late European cars are diesel powered. I did not see a single 330i during my trip but did see a few 330d.

Day 2: Took a self-guided walking tour through downtown and ended in Marienplatz. Had lunch in the area. Again shared a table, finally figuring out that this must be a German thing. Waitress again did not speak any English so I did my best to be resourceful. Later that evening I met up with KYYUAN at Andechs am Dom near Marienplatz. On my way to the restaurant I realized that we had not shared any information on how we might identify each other. Somehow we were able to "recognize" each other in the restaurant. 

Day 3: (Monday, October 13) Took the U-bahn to the ED center. Got there as KYYUAN was getting ready to take delivery of his car. I was told my car was ready within 40 min. of arriving. While waiting to get my car I bought wheel locks from the BMW boutique (the only real car accessory available for sale there). When the BWM rep told me my car was ready, I told him I wanted the wheel locks installed. He was pissed because I was supposed to have told him this right when I came in. I was so excited just to be there that I was brain dead. It was only when I was window-shopping the boutique that I saw the locks and remembered that I had wanted them installed. Ordered a picnic lunch from the cafeteria and got directions to the BMW Museum/factory tour. Took the factory tour and the ever asked question of how many identical 3 series BMW are produced (in theory), supposedly if you get it right you get a free car. I blew it. I remembered that the number was quite low and guessed incorrectly 5. The correct number is 1.5. After the tour headed for Schloss Nymphenburg. Drove back to the Uhland Hotel where I to get help maneuvering the car around the building and getting to one of the miniature parking slots.

Day 4: Had my last breakfast where coleslaw was one of the offerings. Drove to the Innsbruck area with a stop in Oberammergau. Nearly forgot to buy the Austrian vignette. Stayed in the Aparthotel Oberhofer in Telfes in Stubai Valley. I highly recommend this hotel. Each room has a balcony that looks down into the valley. While having breakfast I was able to look at cows grazing across the narrow road.

Day 5: Drove to Venice. Even at trying to do 90-100 mph the trip was about 5 hours via the Autostrada (Brenner/Verona). The toll fee was $18. In Venice I took the car ferry to Lido Island. I stayed at Biasutti Hotel. Another hotel I would recommend. That evening took the vaporetto (water bus) to Piazza San Marco.

Day 6: Went to Murano Islands to visit the glass factory on a "free" factory-sponsored speedboat. Buy your Murano glass items somewhere else after shopping around. The item we were interested at the factory was 3 times more than a store down the street. Took the vaporetto back to the NE side of Venice Island. Made our way back to Piazza San Marco through small winding alleys. I was amazed at the amount of tourists a Piazza S. Marco. It was sea of people and pigeons. Took the Grand Canal vaporetto to Piazzela Roma for a cheap sight seeing tour. 

Day 7: Took the traggheto (car ferry) back from Lido Island to P. Roma. Great views of Venice from the water. Drove to Florence. Missed my exit in Verona and since the autostrada are a very limited access toll road, I had to take a 40 mile detour. In Florence followed the signs through town to Fiesole. Signs for different locations are all over town (typical in all of Italy) but you got to stay on you toes to make sure you do no miss them since they will be a collection of 6 or more and are close to where you need to turn, and you may be in the wrong lane. Got to the Villa Fiesole Hotel up on the hills overlooking Florence. Another highly recommended hotel. We got a large room (unlike other hotels) with a coved ceiling with frescoes, marble floors, and terrace overlooking Florence. We had dinner a typical trattoria in Fiesole Main Square, 1 mile up the hill. My limited Italian was called on duty.

Day 8: Took the city bus to the train (central) station. Tickets are not sold on the buses, they must be bought at the hotel, newsstands, etc. The tickets must be time stamped once on the bus. Get caught without a ticket or time stamp and you get fined 30 euros. Next to the train station bus stop we took a sight-seeing bus that runs every 30 min. and make a circle trip around old Florence with stops at all major attractions. For 20 euros you get to unlimited rides for 24 hours and earphones for a guided tour in 6 languages. 

Day 9: Took a self-guided walking tour of Florence. Went into the Accademia and and Palazzo Vecchio. 

Day 10: Took the bus back into town to visit il Duomo and the Baptisterio before leaving town. On trip back the bus was packed. The guy next to me got into fight with a pickpocket. The bus has signs posted both in English and Italian to beware of pickpockets. I was prepared by carrying my credit card, ID, and a limited amount of cash in a waist wallet that you wear UNDER your clothing (available at Target in the luggage dept.). Drove to Pisa that afternoon, tried to get to the Leaning Tower but got so turned around that we only got to see it from a distance. Since it was already getting dark we decide to go on to Rapallo (Genoa area). Stayed up on the hills overlooking the bay. The Eurohotel we stayed at was nothing to write home about.

Day 11: Drove along the coastal road (Via Aurelia) to Genoa. It was a beautiful drive through villages and up and down hills. Took a self-guided walking tour of Genoa. Noticed very few tourists in Genoa.

Day 12: Drove to Nice, FR area on the autostrada. It was a 2 ½ hour drive up and down hills and infinite number of tunnels. Stayed at the Hotel La Flore in Villa Franche-sur-Mer as recommended by SPECTRE. I second his recommendation. Basically got a junior suite with a terrace over looking the bay and town. That afternoon drove to Monaco and walked around.

Day 13: Drove to DCAT to make sure that I could find the place and I took the map and pictures that SPECTRE provided but still managed to miss the turn to Ave. des Jardins. No English spoken at DCAT so I had to rely on my rusty high school French. They copied all my BMW paperwork and promised to have all the paperwork done when I would come in the next morning. Drove back to downtown Nice without even having a simple map. Just do not asked how I got there. Took a walking tour of downtown. Then drove Promenade des Anglais (along the waterfront) all the way to close to Cannes. :thumbup:

Day 14 (Oct. 24): Drove early in the morning to DCAT. I was there by 7:30 AM. At 8:00 AM the staff shows up and immediate check out the car, have me sign the paperwork, surrender some insurance papers and 1 key. Meanwhile they called a cab (it arrived showing 15 euros on the meter). We were literally at the airport by 8:45 AM for our 10:15 AM flight to Amsterdam.

This was great trip and everything went so smoothly. Just hope to see my new baby before Christmas.


----------



## Spectre (Aug 1, 2002)

Sounds like you had an excellent trip despite having fun with a few navigation glitches.  I'll bet you can't wait to go back. I know I can't. Thanks for posting the details as well -- these will be helpful for trying out Italy next time. :thumpup: I know what you mean about wanting a couple of more weeks. So many places to see, so many roads to drive, so little time.


----------



## beware_phog (Mar 7, 2003)

Thanks for the review and information. Always a big help for those of us going over in the future.


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

*Retrieving parts from ED car*

As had been suggested I removed the first aid kit, rechargeable flash light, triangle, and the extra front bumper trim (w/ no license plate holder). :thumbup:

Unfortunately I was in a hurry and was unable to figure out how to remove the license plate. It appears to have been installed with tamper proof screws. They had a plastic white cap that I could not seem to be able to remove so I gave up trying to retrieve my from license plate.  I hope I am one of the lucky ones that has the license plates make it back to the States. There was also a 325 at DCAT with both license plates. So I guess I was not the only not able to figure out how to remove the mounting screws.

I was only asked to return one key so I have the 2 other keys with me.


----------



## Spectre (Aug 1, 2002)

LDV330i said:


> Unfortunately I was in a hurry and was unable to figure out how to remove the license plate. It appears to have been installed with tamper proof screws. They had a plastic white cap that I could not seem to be able to remove so I gave up trying to retrieve my from license plate.  I hope I am one of the lucky ones that has the license plates make it back to the States. There was also a 325 at DCAT with both license plates. So I guess I was not the only not able to figure out how to remove the mounting screws.


As was explained to me when I made a similar query in July, you have to cut through the plastic caps (they're quiet soft). As it turns out, my rear plate was in the trunk when I got the car, so I probably didn't need to take the front plate with me. It was, however, a good trophy to hang in the office.


----------



## BillKach (Sep 22, 2003)

*thanks!*

Thanks for the great report LDV330i !

I'm counting the days (18) 'til I get to try the ED experience for myself. 

How fast did you get that 330 up to?

btw - when your ready for your next ED - I just got a great resale price for my 330cic - they really retain their value well!


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

LDV330i said:


> Unfortunately I was in a hurry and was unable to figure out how to remove the license plate. It appears to have been installed with tamper proof screws. They had a plastic white cap that I could not seem to be able to remove so I gave up trying to retrieve my from license plate.  I hope I am one of the lucky ones that has the license plates make it back to the States. There was also a 325 at DCAT with both license plates. So I guess I was not the only not able to figure out how to remove the mounting screws.


The caps are pretty soft. You can punch through them with a screwdriver (for future reference). The screwdriver in the tool kit is the *wrong* kind. It's flat, and you need phillips (or vice versa). Swiss army knife came in handy!


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

BillKach said:


> How fast did you get that 330 up to?


I did not get to do much driving on the Autobahn. In the italian Autostrada I was doing 100-110 mph (166-183 kph) on a regular basis. The speed limit on the Autostrada is 93 mph (130 kph). I could have gone faster since the motor was only turning in the low 3,000 rpm range, short of 4,000 rpm break in limit. I did not want to push my luck, though during the whole trip I never did see any highway patrol cars. In Italy I saw plenty of signs pointing to the highway patrol headquarters and warnings that the speed limits were enforce electronically (radar).:dunno:


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

*Seeing it for the first time*

at the delivery center


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

*Cruising Promenade des Anglais, Nice, FR*

On the way back from Cannes area.


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

*Seeing my car for the last time*

until redelivery in December. The car was dropped at DCAT in Nice.


----------



## Spectre (Aug 1, 2002)

LDV330i said:


> I did not get to do much driving on the Autobahn. In the italian Autostrada I was doing 100-110 mph (166-183 kph) on a regular basis. The speed limit on the Autostrada is 93 mph (130 kph). I could have gone faster since the motor was only turning in the low 3,000 rpm range, short of 4,000 rpm break in limit. I did not want to push my luck, though during the whole trip I never did see any highway patrol cars. In Italy I saw plenty of signs pointing to the highway patrol headquarters and warnings that the speed limits were enforce electronically (radar).:dunno:


130 kph is actually 81 mph. As you note, however, policia on the autostrade seem to be amazingly rare. Having cleared the break-in mileage just after entering Italy, I was able to take my car up to 110 mph and I still wasn't the fastest driver out there. :yikes: Glad to hear that you were able to enjoy the car near its limits. Breaking in a car stateside would be too disappointing after that experience.


----------



## cruztopless (Sep 23, 2002)

Looks like a fun trip! Wheels look a little dirty. You must not have read the thread on what brake dust can do to your rims, huh?  

So which countries strictly enforce their speed limits? I only drove in Germany, Netherlands, Belgium and France. German and French drivers seemed to go all out and I wasn't nervous cruising along at 100 - 110mph.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BradS (Aug 27, 2003)

Cruztopless,

There are two answers to your enforcement question, because of the two different methods european countries use to enforce speed limits. The countries that have photo radar are stricter, because its easier to snap a pic and mail the ticket. They typically use unmarked cars, or a photo radar unit behind a sign. If you are an ED'er, these tickets may never find you, not would there be any consequences to not paying. Unless you were driving there in the future and actually got stopped. 

The ones that use actual patrol cars that stop you and fine you are more infrequent. What I have seen leads me to the following ranking:

1. Netherlands. Photo radar and patrol cars/motorcycles. Strict enforcement--they'll zap you for 4 kph over. If you are 30 kph over, they may impound your car.

2. Belgium. Also both photo radar and patrols, but less dense the the NL. They also have cutouts between the two directions of traffic, so while you can ignore oncoming patrols in most places, in Belgium they can turn around and get you.

3. Germany. Mostly patrols and they are looking for people really hauling on the limited sections of the autobahn. If you are in the flow of traffic, not much to worry about. I have been in a 130kph zone, in the flow, in the left lane, at 150kph+ past two different patrols, and they never twitched, nor did anyone touch the brakes going by. If you are driving "recklessly" on any part of the AB, then they are on you. Keep it under 155mph on the unlimited sections, drive safe, and you'll be fine.

4. France. Only because ANY enforcement of the 130kph limit on their lovely, smooth uncrowded autoroutes is a travesty. Fines are levied on the spot, so carry lots of cash if you intend to fly. This past week, I drove over 1200 miles on rural French autoroutes at average cruising speeds of 95-110 mph, and saw a total of one patrol truck in the opposite lane, and one MC patrol under a bridge. (I used to see 3-5 Virginia HP's between the NC border and Petersburg on I-95.)

5. Italy. They have, or will soon, raise the limit to 150kph--the 93mph LDV330i noted. This means the average flow of traffic will only be 30-40 kph over the limit. The patrols I have seen there seem utterly disinterested in enforcing speeds (my heroes!). Again, if they get you, roadside fine. Tuck in behind a Porsche or S-class Merc, watch your vacuum/mpg gauge peg to the right, and hang on!


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

cruztopless said:


> Looks like a fun trip! Wheels look a little dirty. You must not have read the thread on what brake dust can do to your rims, huh?
> 
> Thanks for sharing.


Unfortunately I did know of a way to easily clean the wheels without access to a hose.

I did clean all the bugs from the hood, bumper, and mirros by using the hotel's towel soaked in hot water. :thumbup: (I had read that suggestion in one of the threads) The bugs came of easy but I am sure the hotel wondered what the heck happened to their towel.


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

*Fulpmes in Stubaital, Austria*

Overlooking the Stubaital valley from room balcony


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

*Fulpmes in Stubaital (near Innsbruck), Austria*

Having breakfast with a view of Austrian cows.


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

*Aboard the car ferry to Lido Island (Venice)*

Looking at Venice


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

*Autorstrada Rest Stop*

At a rest stop on the Autostrada to Florence. All of them have at least a snack back/convenience store if not a restaurant. You can get expresso,wine, beer, sandwiches. and much needed fix of Coke (the drink).  Was that an expensive habit to support. Most places were charging a minimum of 3 Euros of one of those tiny bottles I could down in 1 gulp, and no free refillls.


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

*View of Rapallo, Italy (Genoa Area)*

Looking at the town and bay from the Eurotel Hotel balcony.


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

*Nighttime View of Villefranche-sur-mer (Nice Area), France*

Night time view of the town and bay from the balcony at Hotel La Flore. The cruise ship in the middle provide a light show by rotating all night long.


----------



## Matthew330Ci (Sep 9, 2002)

nice pics! car looks great.


----------



## ncoig (Nov 2, 2005)

Tanning machine said:


> The caps are pretty soft. You can punch through them with a screwdriver (for future reference). The screwdriver in the tool kit is the *wrong* kind. It's flat, and you need phillips (or vice versa). Swiss army knife came in handy!


The screwdriver in the kit is reversible. Pull out the shaft and flip it around for Philips.



-N


----------

